# Contacts?



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, 
I just got contact lenses today and was wondering if it is possible to ride with. Will anything happen to them/my eyes. Will they dry out easier? If anyone has had any experience riding with them can you please let me know?:dunno:


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

StrattonRider said:


> Hey,
> I just got contact lenses today and was wondering if it is possible to ride with. Will anything happen to them/my eyes. Will they dry out easier? If anyone has had any experience riding with them can you please let me know?:dunno:


I've worn contacts for 20+ years... where goggles when you ride and you'll have no issues.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Chef Jer said:


> I've worn contacts for 20+ years... where goggles when you ride and you'll have no issues.


 If it is a nice day and i don't were goggles is that a problem?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

StrattonRider said:


> If it is a nice day and i don't were goggles is that a problem?


:dunno: I don't ever not where goggles when I ride. I've rode roller coasters with contacts and had no issues.... You'll be fine.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Chef Jer said:


> :dunno: I don't ever not where goggles when I ride. I've rode roller coasters with contacts and had no issues.... You'll be fine.


ok thank you


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

StrattonRider said:


> If it is a nice day and i don't were goggles is that a problem?


good luck with those eyes


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> good luck with those eyes


what do you mean?


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I've never noticed my contacts with or without my goggles on. I usually always ride with goggles though unless they fog up. You'll be fine. I do have to say that with contacts, like most things, you get what you pay for. I personally like the Acuvue Oasys, they never dry my eyes out and I can wear them all day and night and never notice they are there. Cheaper contacts might dry out your eyes more when you ride, I'm not sure, but I've tried a few different brands over the years and there is a big difference between a lot of them.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I've never noticed my contacts with or without my goggles on. I usually always ride with goggles though unless they fog up. You'll be fine. I do have to say that with contacts, like most things, you get what you pay for. I personally like the Acuvue Oasys, they never dry my eyes out and I can wear them all day and night and never notice they are there. Cheaper contacts might dry out your eyes more when you ride, I'm not sure, but I've tried a few different brands over the years and there is a big difference between a lot of them.


Do they come in 1 day. I have a stigmatism and the doctor said it would be better to go with one days


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> what do you mean?


At least wear some shades. Snow reflects so much light. It's one of the reasons snow blindness is such a big deal if you get stranded without eye protection.

Also, as a fellow contact wearer I doubt you'll notice them at all once you've gotten over the initial adjustment period. Soft contact lenses are pretty good at letting oxygen through to your eyeballs, but if you sleep with them on you may notice some discomfort until you use some rewetting drops (even if you get the kind meant for sleeping).


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Treegreen said:


> At least wear some shades. Snow reflects so much light. It's one of the reasons snow blindness is such a big deal if you get stranded without eye protection.


oh i have never heard of snow blindness:icon_scratch:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowboarding was the main reason for me getting contacts in the first place. They have never been a problem while boarding. In fact I was riding the first night I had them. I always were goggle otherwise my contacts will dry out pretty fast. I wear the type where you wear them strait for week and and use one set a month. 

All doctors will recommend the one a day types because they are more expensive and hoping to sell them to you. I get my lenses online for half of what the doctor charges.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

best thing I can tell you to do is, take a spare contact case with saline in it and put it in a pocket somewhere. I keep my last months pair in there too.

Im a pro at keeping old contacts in my eye for a long time, even with my eye being abused by sand/water/mud/snow/flying metal chunks...

but nothing says BOOOOOOOOOOO like losing ONE or UGH BOTH contacts after hour .5 at the mountain. Have a backup, especially if you are blind as shit like me

EVEN IF YOUR CONTACTS NEVER FALL OUT, keep that pair with you. LIke taking an ipod or your wallet - never leave home without it. It ALWAYS happens the ONE time you forget htem, they fall out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I've always worn contacts while riding. Only once have I ever had an issue where I was hauling ass and enough wind was coming through my goggles that it blew the contact out of my lead eye. But, since I was wearing goggles, it was stuck to the inside of the lens, so I just popped it back in. No big deal.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Sincraft said:


> best thing I can tell you to do is, take a spare contact case with saline in it and put it in a pocket somewhere. I keep my last months pair in there too.
> 
> Im a pro at keeping old contacts in my eye for a long time, even with my eye being abused by sand/water/mud/snow/flying metal chunks...
> 
> ...


Great tip thanks


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> oh i have never heard of snow blindness:icon_scratch:


Photokeratitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The only way to get it, really, is to be stuck out in the middle of no where with snow all around you for days. For example, you'll see it in the rare occasion where a hiker gets lost in a snow storm in Yosemite.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Sincraft said:


> best thing I can tell you to do is, take a spare contact case with saline in it and put it in a pocket somewhere. I keep my last months pair in there too.
> 
> Im a pro at keeping old contacts in my eye for a long time, even with my eye being abused by sand/water/mud/snow/flying metal chunks...
> 
> ...


BEST ADVICE SO FAR.:eusa_clap:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I like to rock a pair of these to combat snow blindness.

File:Inuit Goggles.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I like to rock a pair of these to combat snow blindness.
> 
> File:Inuit Goggles.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Inuit were ahead of their time on the goggle front.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fuck it just get laser eye surgery instead. I wore contacts for years, had good luck with them for years, was able to sleep with them in, etc. Now after lasik I don't even think about my eyes anymore. Too easy!

And please always wear goggles, lotsa things come out to bite you while you're boarding!


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Fuck it just get laser eye surgery instead. I wore contacts for years, had good luck with them for years, was able to sleep with them in, etc. Now after lasik I don't even think about my eyes anymore. Too easy!
> 
> And please always wear goggles, lotsa things come out to bite you while you're boarding!


i am 16 so i dont think that is an option right now. I might get it when i am older.


----------



## justin8790 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just as others said always make sure you bring backups and rewetting drops if you can. I also wouldn't try using them without goggles on, they will dry out stupid fast!


----------



## noni6 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never boarded without contacts, and I've never had any problems. I always keep a spare set with me, and I always wear goggles, but on the rare occasion where I don't have my goggles on for some reason, I've never had a problem. I wear Air Optix Night and Day lenses.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

StrattonRider said:


> Do they come in 1 day. I have a stigmatism and the doctor said it would be better to go with one days


I have astigmatism in both eyes as well. It just means that your eyeball is slightly non-round. The lenses is therefore shaped or "weighted" so that it will sit in the same orientation. The lens also has a small mark (out of your vision) so that they can see that the lens is correctly oriented.

Personally, I think the "one a day" thing is a bit of a scam. I have never noticed much, if any, difference between wearing disposables or regular torics, even if I wear the disposables for multiple days/months. I have noticed differences between brands, but not really within a brand.

The only issues that I've ever had with them drying out is after swimming in chlorinated water or a long drive with the defrost going in my face.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just make sure you are allowed contacts on the resort you are boarding at. Last year Patrol pulled me up for wearing contacts, read me the riot act.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Richie67 said:


> Just make sure you are allowed contacts on the resort you are boarding at. Last year Patrol pulled me up for wearing contacts, read me the riot act.


???

How did they know?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Richie67 said:


> Just make sure you are allowed contacts on the resort you are boarding at. Last year Patrol pulled me up for wearing contacts, read me the riot act.


:blink: Some resorts don't allow contacts? WTF?


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Richie67 said:


> Just make sure you are allowed contacts on the resort you are boarding at. Last year Patrol pulled me up for wearing contacts, read me the riot act.


I can't tell if your being sarcastic or not:icon_scratch:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Richie67 said:


> Just make sure you are allowed contacts on the resort you are boarding at. Last year Patrol pulled me up for wearing contacts, read me the riot act.


Are you on glue!?! :blink:


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

Must be alta that doesn't allow contacts


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Sarcasm really is a dying art... Especially on this forum.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Sarcasm really is a dying art... Especially on this forum.


No it's not...


----------



## YeahMan (Feb 8, 2013)

FWIW, just the other day i was out riding with my contacts in. Had goggles on (smith I/O's) and managed to have a contact get blown out. Granted i was bombing it pretty hard.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Contacts are fine. I never even bring an extra pair with me unless I'm going on a trip then I'll bring a couple.

Always wear goggles but there is the rare situation when my goggles limit my depth perception (usually my amber lenses on an overcast day or later in the day) when I have to take them off or everything looks flat. Then I'll ride without them. They dry up a little but never fall out. But everyone is different.

Only once I have ever had a contact fall out was at Squaw Valley and I took a tumble down a hill. One contact fell out. I thought I was dazed and that my vision would come back but halfway down I realized I was missing a contact.

My current goggles are starting to leak air now though so I might be on the lookout for a new pair. Just normal riding the other day and it was drying out my eyes.

Also wear Acuvue Oasys. The two week contacts last me months each pair.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bones said:


> ???
> 
> How did they know?


I'm not sure bud, took me by complete surprise. At first I thought he was ex CIA but I'm beginning to think he has a informant... shit maybe both I don't know who to trust.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Richie67 said:


> I'm not sure bud, took me by complete surprise. At first I thought he was ex CIA but I'm beginning to think he has a informant... shit maybe both I don't know who to trust.


:eusa_clap:


----------

